# New chytrid fungus



## Tricolor (Jun 12, 2009)

A new chytrid species has been discovered killing salamanders.
the new fungus is called batrachochytrium salamanderivorans.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

Yep, seen this a while ago. Just freaking wonderful.....


----------



## Halter (Jul 28, 2012)

ZookeeperDoug said:


> Yep, seen this a while ago. Just freaking wonderful.....


Yeah really a damn shame. Made an entire species extinct- in under a year(i think).

Ill find that link.


----------



## Halter (Jul 28, 2012)

Newly discovered chytrid fungus devastates salamander populations

Devastating. 
They said it translates to "salamander eating fungus"


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

As soon as a read the title of this thread, my words were, and I quote, crap.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

And, after reading the thread part, it seems that the term 'crap' is way underrated.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

Then, after going back and reading the article, I have to say that it is very, very aptly abbreviated. It is indeed called BS. Yes, that is for certain.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

frog dude said:


> Then, after going back and reading the article, I have to say that it is very, very aptly abbreviated. It is indeed called BS. Yes, that is for certain.


Ok that could be misinterpreted. It for sure exists, but it is extremely bad news; especially for the salamanders. Please, by all means, carry on with posting very educational information.


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

Well....fuck. I haven't seen any signs of it here in the south Appalachians. We have a few fragile populations around I've been studying and working with in a captive setting. Let's keep our fingers crossed.

D


----------

